

How I Built a Working Online Poker Bot, Part 7 - dnaquin
http://www.codingthewheel.com/archives/how-i-built-a-working-online-poker-bot-7

======
ljlolel
This guy had dedication to learn and dig deep into the internals of esoteric
windows api calls, artificial intelligence, and bot detection. And he was
doing something that he thought was fun; he had passion for it. I applaud his
success.

